# My snail is falling out of its shell



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

Read the title, my GAL is falling out of its shell it was upside down for an entire week and i can now see the white insides slightly she is still alive and doesnt smell at all i am changing there tank and gointg to give her food hope she will be okay  :gasp::gasp:


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

she's about 4 and a half inches long and she has calcium and another snail in the tank with her she has seemed okay but now i am very scared she's going to die is there anything i can do perhaps isolate her and wait for her death? I am very shocked they are both about two years old


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys i have noticed she is very thin in comparison to mungo ( her partner) they get fed every other day usually lettuce and cucumber a whole bowl full and shelly ( the ill one) eats less although i am usually asleep when the do much activity, i am very worried please help


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

are u giving them calcium eg powder or most common cuttle fish bone  hope she is ok


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Try separating them, give her some food, cuttle fish bone, keep the enclosure damp, also maybe put a heat mat on one side at night, to make sure she's warm. Maybe try to keep her from hanging upside down as much.

You probably know this, but never pick her up by her shell, spray luke warm water on her, and slide your fingers underneath her body.
Good luck!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I have loads of GALS and some do the same as yours, it's not a problem it's just it's a little weak and can't carry it's own weight, it should clear up but in the mean time but it in a set-up or viv which is less then 1/2 foot heigh so if it falls or drops it doesn't damage it's self


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks guys i put her on top of the lid with some food and found half a cuttlefish, im all out! I left them for about twnty minutes and she was a bit better, i've got to get some mice for the corn so im gonna pick up some more cuttlefish.I'll check on her tonight hopefully mungo will be looking after her lol


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

cookie monster said:


> are u giving them calcium eg powder or most common cuttle fish bone  hope she is ok


yep keep them on cuttlefish but while i was looking for some in my animal cupboard i put some powder on cucumber, just to see if she'd take it


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Offering something other than cucumer and lettuce will help build its strength back up as both are pretty much just water. Things like sweet potato, butternut squash, banana, aubergine and courgette always go down a treat. Apple and strawberries that have a high natural sugar content also go a long way in helping unhealthy snails get the upper hand.


----------

